# A really kuhl gecko & friends



## orionmystery (Jan 2, 2015)

This is a really "kuhl" gecko. Don't get to see him/her very often. Kuhl's Flying Gecko (Ptychozoon kuhli). Webbed feet and abdomen as well.

Bad light in this one. Night shot. I do have a few natural light shots of this cutie in my Flickr stream though - IMG_6875 copy | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Ptychozoon kuhli_MG_4645 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Ptychozoon kuhli_MG_4656 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Ptychozoon kuhli_MG_4658 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

You can see the web really well here: P&S camera shot.



R0019642 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

A cute baby angle head lizard (Gonocephalus grandis) sleeping on a leaf at night. Selangor, Malaysia.



Gonocephalus grandis IMG_3354 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Gonocephalus grandis IMG_3353 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Green Crested Lizard (Bronchocela cristatella) sleeping on vegetation at night. Selangor, Malaysia.



Bronchocela cristatella_MG_5085 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

A rather well camouflaged Frilly Gecko (Hemidactylus craspedotus) on a tree trunk at night. Selangor, Malaysia.



Hemidactylus craspedotus IMG_3149 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## baturn (Jan 2, 2015)

As always, amazing and informative. Bad light or not, I really like the first one.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 2, 2015)

Really really cool and weird.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 2, 2015)

orionmystery said:


> Gonocephalus grandis IMG_3353 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr
> 
> Green Crested Lizard (Bronchocela cristatella) sleeping on vegetation at night. Selangor, Malaysia.


Do you know my cousin?  He moved to the USA... I think he got a job in the insurance business.


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 4, 2015)

baturn said:


> As always, amazing and informative. Bad light or not, I really like the first one.



Thank you, Brian.



JacaRanda said:


> Really really cool and weird.



Thanks, JacaRanda.



tirediron said:


> orionmystery said:
> 
> 
> > Gonocephalus grandis IMG_3353 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr
> ...



Haha...good one.


----------

